# Need Help! ....Crypt Keeper Audio



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

I have both of the cassettes that came with my talking Crypt Keeper. If I knew how to dulicate them and/or get them on the computer I would.


----------



## HowardC (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks. 

If you've never done it before though, it can be quite a chore. Basically what you do is get a stereo cable (like a headphone cable, but with the plug on both ends) hook it into the mic or line in on your computer and to a cassette player, play the whole cassette and record it on your pc via software, perferably something that records to mp3 on the fly as wav files eat up a lot of space. 

It's a pain in the butt when it comes to tapes or records because, as they are analog, you have to record in real time, which means you have to play the whole tape. 

I totally understand if you don't want to do it. Probably not enough time to get it ready this halloween anyway. 

Guess I'll just do my best crypt keeper voice and record a goofy message for the kids.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

HowardC said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If you've never done it before though, it can be quite a chore. Basically what you do is get a stereo cable (like a headphone cable, but with the plug on both ends) hook it into the mic or line in on your computer and to a cassette player, play the whole cassette and record it on your pc via software, perferably something that records to mp3 on the fly as wav files eat up a lot of space.
> 
> ...



Oh, that's simple. I have a brand new stereo cable. And I have a program called audacity on my computer that records mp3's really fast.

(And I most certainly don't have a problem listening to the entire Crypt Keeper cassettes, haha.)

I can do that for you on tuesday or so. I just need to get some batteries for my cassette player because the cord decided to dissapear.


----------



## HowardC (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow thanks! 

I really appreciate it. 

Remind me to post pics of my haunt later next week.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Crypt Keeper- Halloween

Crypt Keeper- NonHalloween

There's the audio. Let me know if it's alright. 

"I feel like a little kid again. Waiter! Bring me another little kid!" Haha, I love that quote.


----------



## HowardC (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds, good thanks! I think I'm gonna break the puns into seperate tracks that way they can be put onto a ipod/cd player ect and set to random. I'll post those for anyone who wants them once I'm done.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey again. I'm interested in seeing how your Crypt Keeper turned out.


----------



## HowardC (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty good. I'll post pics this weekend, but honestly the camera had a hard time taking pics due to the wierd lighting I had going on. No video too unfortuantely as the firewire port on this pc has went all wonky on me.


----------



## magic8697 (Feb 12, 2008)

thanx for this my buddy has one of these and it will be better than the cassette. Thanx for the good work


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just got my hands on one of the old Spencer's Life Size Crypt Keeper props but he doesn't have the cassette player. So these sound files will really come in handy.

Thanks so much for taking the time to record and share them!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

jd13 said:


> I just got my hands on one of the old Spencer's Life Size Crypt Keeper props but he doesn't have the cassette player. So these sound files will really come in handy.
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to record and share them!


No problem! Glad I could help! 

Congrats on getting a Crypt Keeper! They're hard to come by these days. Mine sits in my barstool chair year round in my bedroom.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG Thank you soo much for posting these files! i know you posted them in 2008 but i was looking all over the web for them and lo and behold it brought me back to the forums lol. now i can bring my crypt keeper back to life! thanks again!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the file shares, now if I could just find a crypt keeper. My wife just bought me season 1 and 2 this October and I love this show.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

No problem! I don't intend to ever take the download down, so enjoy!


----------



## KingOfHalloween (May 2, 2012)

Welp. Year after year it looks like your dold post continues to help other people who endnup with this prop. I guess im the candidate for 2012. 
I just bought mine for amazingly cheap... a local woman was selling a truckload of her halloween props including a "cassette playing mummy". 
Needles to say i almost sh*t a brick when i saw that it was the crypt keeper. I dont think she knew what she had. 
I brought him home and cleaned him up and put him back together..works great! Just sidnt have the sou d bytes.
Once again i really appreeciate this!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

KingOfHalloween said:


> Welp. Year after year it looks like your dold post continues to help other people who endnup with this prop. I guess im the candidate for 2012.
> I just bought mine for amazingly cheap... a local woman was selling a truckload of her halloween props including a "cassette playing mummy".
> Needles to say i almost sh*t a brick when i saw that it was the crypt keeper. I dont think she knew what she had.
> I brought him home and cleaned him up and put him back together..works great! Just sidnt have the sou d bytes.
> Once again i really appreeciate this!



Wow, lucky find! That's awesome! I'm glad I could help with the audio!


----------



## PaulBunyan (Mar 29, 2018)

I know its a bit later but, if wanted, I have the audio files with the "hissing" removed! Let me know!


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

PaulBunyan said:


> I know its a bit later but, if wanted, I have the audio files with the "hissing" removed! Let me know!


I would definitely appreciate a copy!!


----------



## PaulBunyan (Mar 29, 2018)

Well, being I am new, I have to have 3 posts before I can post links...lol here's 2 (hopefully)


----------



## PaulBunyan (Mar 29, 2018)

...and here's three. Sorry


----------



## PaulBunyan (Mar 29, 2018)

jd13 said:


> I would definitely appreciate a copy!!


http://www.mediafire.com/file/m3xyy07l15gq1c2/Cryptkeeper-NonHalloween18.mp3

http://www.mediafire.com/file/27dd9nu47f84ao8/Cryptkeeper-Halloween18.mp3


----------



## Artcurus (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a fully funcitional cassette and a Teac reel to reel if so inclined, I can transfer to the comp from both if needed.


----------



## bkdons11233 (Jul 30, 2018)

You know what audio would be cool for Halloween? The end of Thriller with the laugh on a loop.


----------

